# Introducing mice of different ages?



## mauser (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello there. I have a bit of a problem...

Basically, I have 2 female mice. One of them, overnight, has developed a serious health issue which resulted in a trip to the vet and no prognosis whatsoever. We have currently separated her and she is somewhat lethargic (and currently on antibiotics) and we were worried that whatever she has could be transmitted to our other mouse. The outcome isn't looking so good, and we're taking extremely good care of her in hope that she'll make an improvement. It is unlikely that she will be able to go back with cagemate, however.

So, I am getting a female mouse from a breeder today, as she is the last in the litter. I don't want Maisy (my healthy female mouse) to be lonely. Maisy is around 7 weeks old now, and the baby is 5 weeks. I know I should quarantine the new mouse for a minimum of 3 weeks to make sure there are no signs of ill health etc. Is it likely that Maisy will accept a mouse that is younger than her?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

once your quarantine time is up put them both in together into a clean non smelling cage so they are both on neutral territory ... you shouldnt have too much problems .... make sure there are plenty of tunnels so if they dont get on they can get out of eye sight of each other


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

As your current apparently healthy mouse (Maisy) has been in contact with the other ill mouse she may also have contracted the ailment just not showing signs of it, or may have a better immune system to fight it off altogether.

Quarantining is so important and should last a minimum of 4 weeks after which time introducing to other mice is pretty much straight forward clean cage with no scent of others in and place both in together.


----------

